# Upgrade Ram and Graphics Card for Intel Core 2 Duo E6320+ Intel DP45SG Motherboard?



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2013)

I am recently buying second hand system ....

Configuration is...
Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 Processor
Intel DP45SG Motherboard
Kingston DDR3 2GB RAM PC3-10700 (667 MHz)
NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 1GB
UMAX 600W SMPS
WD GREEN 1TB Hard disk
windows 7 sp1 32bit

Already i had AMD Radeon HD 6670 Graphics card, can i use this system and also i like to upgrade ram for maximum level for 64bit...
Please suggest....


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 22, 2013)

dont buy it. 

fill up the questionnaire, and the experts will help you to get a better config at your budget.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> dont buy it.
> 
> fill up the questionnaire, and the experts will help you to get a better config at your budget.



Already bought...without Hard disk only Rs.6400/-...


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 23, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Already bought...without Hard disk only Rs.6400/-...



why u bought w/o hard disk??.. then why you specified WD GREEN 1TB Hard disk in your original post..??

anyway there is no use of upgrading the GPU, if you want just add one more Ram


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 23, 2013)

AT 6.4k, its ok and you can use HD 6670 with your new used system too.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> AT 6.4k, its ok and you can use HD 6670 with your new used system too.





gautam21ghosh said:


> why u bought w/o hard disk??.. then why you specified WD GREEN 1TB Hard disk in your original post..??
> 
> anyway there is no use of upgrading the GPU, if you want just add one more Ram



I bought without hard disk for Rs.6400 only... already i had WD GREEN 1TB Hard disk and (Seagate 500 GB Hard disk-with in one year send to warranty 4 times..so i bought new wd 1tb)

Ok, Fine...I bought this 667MHz Ram less amount only..Rs.550 only..leave and forget....i like to fill balance 3 slot's with ram,.. please mention which product and model no...

I like know and upgrade maximum usage of ram this board ( 4 DIMM'S (SLOTS) AVAILABLE) for usage of 64bit....

Can i use both video cards....if yes please mention which one is near processor also which i use for display....


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 23, 2013)

the max usage of ram is 8gb for your motherboard, 

so go for *1 x 4gb Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 RAM* and *1 x 2 gb Kingston ValueRAM DDR3*
[you already have a 2gb ram also]


----------



## shreeux (Aug 23, 2013)

gautam21ghosh said:


> the max usage of ram is 8gb for your motherboard,
> 
> so go for *1 x 4gb Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 RAM* and *1 x 2 gb Kingston ValueRAM DDR3*
> [you already have a 2gb ram also]




I like to fill balance 3 slot's with 3no of Ram,.. can i buy same 3no of ram Kingston DDR3 2GB RAM PC3-10700 (667 MHz)  or  

If no, please mention which product and model no...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 23, 2013)

your budget? rams nowadays are mini lamborghinis price wise


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2013)

I like to buy and think future also....suggest low end & high end...

some body told to buy 2gb * 4no to fill the slot ...i think why buy single ram for 8gb.... which is better...


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 24, 2013)

Why you want to fill the ram slots????
you can save some money if you buy 4gb ram..
so go as suggested by me


> 1 x 4gb Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 RAM and 1 x 2 gb Kingston ValueRAM DDR3
> [you already have a 2gb ram also]


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 24, 2013)

shreeux said:


> some body told to buy 2gb * 4no to fill the slot ..



To make sure computer looks locked n loaded for anything.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2013)

gautam21ghosh said:


> Why you want to fill the ram slots????
> you can save some money if you buy 4gb ram..
> so go as suggested by me



I like to buy single 8GB RAM....

Somebody told:-

Because each slot only supports up to 2gb so you wouldn't be able to put a 8gb ram on a single slot.
Source   :Intel® Desktop Board DP45SG &mdash; System memory

Can i buy same ram 3nos of ram for balance 3 slots to fill --Kingston DDR3 2GB RAM PC3-10700 (667 MHz)

or 

If no, please mention which product and model no...



ashis_lakra said:


> To make sure computer looks locked n loaded for anything.



Can i use both video cards?

*www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/EN9400GTDI1GD2LP/#specifications


*products.xfxforce.com/en-gb/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Radeon%E2%84%A2_HD_6670/HD-667X-ZHF2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

your each ram slot can have only 2gb max, means 8gb total. If you do not use any resource intensive tasks, buy one 2gb ram module.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> your each ram slot can have only 2gb max, means 8gb total. If you do not use any resource intensive tasks, buy one 2gb ram module.



I am already having both  video cards...i like give one card to my friend.......

First i installed the asus card and driver then i installed the HD 6670 and driver after few minutes internet was disconnected...after restarted the system few minutes ok after that same problem internet disconnected...After that i uninstalled the Nvidia and restarted the system internet was fine and ok...

why the problem was occurred...some body don't use different card....please suggest...

Can i use both video cards?

EN9400GT/DI/1GD2(LP) - Graphics Cards - ASUS


XFX - United Kingdom - AMD Radeon? HD 6670


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2013)

you can not use both video cards as the motherboard must have only one pci-e slot so use the 6670 and intsall driver only for this. Uninstall nvida driver as it won't be needed.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> you can not use both video cards as the motherboard must have only one pci-e slot so use the 6670 and intsall driver only for this. Uninstall nvida driver as it won't be needed.



Intel DP45SG Motherboard has 2 PCI-E slots. now i fix the both video cards..

First AMD HD6670 fixed near processor on first slot with display out...
Second Asus NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 1GB fixed to second slot from processor...
Now still working fine....

If i play the games both card will work or not... Please suggest....


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Intel DP45SG Motherboard has 2 PCI-E slots. now i fix the both video cards..
> 
> First AMD HD6670 fixed near processor on first slot with display out...
> Second Asus NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 1GB fixed to second slot from processor...
> ...





look buddy, your try to make GPUs from NVIDIA and AMD will not work out. 

nvidia and amd gpus simply DONT work together. you can keep only one card at a time on your system


----------



## shreeux (Aug 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> look buddy, your try to make GPUs from NVIDIA and AMD will not work out.
> 
> nvidia and amd gpus simply DONT work together. you can keep only one card at a time on your system



Which one you suggest the best perfomance.....

MY motherboard has no VGA output....so can i fix remaining GPU without driver install....as VGA output.....please suggest....


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2013)

shreeux said:


> Intel DP45SG Motherboard has 2 PCI-E slots. now i fix the both video cards..
> 
> First AMD HD6670 fixed near processor on first slot with display out...
> Second Asus NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 1GB fixed to second slot from processor...
> ...



ok, my mistake I thought you have a 945G board  anyway, HD6670 will perform a lot better than 9400GT and if you want to use the 9400GT the only use of this is it can be used a physx card.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> ok, my mistake I thought you have a 945G board  anyway, HD6670 will perform a lot better than 9400GT and* if you want to use the 9400GT the only use of this is it can be used a physx card*.



use of 2 gpus totally not suggested IMO, because of OP's PSU.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> use of 2 gpus totally not suggested IMO, because of OP's PSU.



Which one you suggest the best perfomance.....

MY motherboard has no VGA output....so can i fix remaining GPU without driver install....as VGA output.....please suggest....


----------



## shreeux (Aug 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> use of 2 gpus totally not suggested IMO, because of OP's PSU.



I have doubt, after two Graphics card installed.. i played pc games ..how to verify both cards are working....if any software there to monitor...performance of Graphics card...


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2013)

2 seperate GPUs from AMD and Nvidia Will Not Work Together.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 2 seperate GPUs from AMD and Nvidia Will Not Work Together.




can i buy another AMD different series it will work?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 28, 2013)

No, you need to have card of same series for making them work in AMD Crossfire. An HD 6670 can be crossfired with another HD 6670 or a HD 6570. But your PSU won't support it. Also CF of two weak cards are not recommended at at all.

Regarding your issue, 1st *uninstall all the nVidia drivers listed in your Add or Remove Program* lie Graphics Driver, PhysX Driver, 3D vision driver etc. Then also uninstall Catalyst Driver for AMD. After than plug the AMD card in your motherboard and then reinstall the latest catalyst driver.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> No, you need to have card of same series for making them work in AMD Crossfire. An HD 6670 can be crossfired with another HD 6670 or a HD 6570. But your PSU won't support it. Also CF of two weak cards are not recommended at at all.
> 
> Regarding your issue, 1st *uninstall all the nVidia drivers listed in your Add or Remove Program* lie Graphics Driver, PhysX Driver, 3D vision driver etc. Then also uninstall Catalyst Driver for AMD. After than plug the AMD card in your motherboard and then reinstall the latest catalyst driver.



Still now i am not facing any problem...Can do one thing ...MY motherboard has no VGA output....so can i fix remaining  (Asus NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 1GB) without driver install....as VGA output.....please suggest....


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2013)

you would you want to use the 9400Gt as a vga output card - even if you do so this card needs to be configured as primary gpu and the HD6670 will remain unused inside of the cabinet. If the HD6670 has no VGA output you can always use DVI-VGA adapter to use your monitors with only vga port.

So either stop using the 9400GT or else with some moded drivers and tweaks you can only use it as a physx driver.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 31, 2013)

My motherboard Intel DP45SG Motherboard, Connector 1 x 4 power supply cable was not connected. Pls suggest what is purpose of this 1 x 4 connector.

Find the attachment...View attachment 11995



topgear said:


> you would you want to use the 9400Gt as a vga output card - even if you do so this card needs to be configured as primary gpu and the HD6670 will remain unused inside of the cabinet. If the HD6670 has no VGA output you can always use DVI-VGA adapter to use your monitors with only vga port.
> 
> So either stop using the 9400GT or else with some moded drivers and tweaks you can only use it as a physx driver.



I installed MSI Afterburner,Geeks3D PhysX FluidMark,GPU Caps Viewer and CPUID CPU-Z after i checked Asus NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT 1GB graphics card not shown.....i think to remove this card....also your suggestion,....


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2013)

that 4 pin power connector is for providing additional power to some high end gfx card in multi gpu setup - you can only ind this connector only some of the most high end boards today but generally it's not needed as modern gfx cards don't consume lots of power compared to older cards [ read when the board was released ].

For using 9400gt a physx card you need moded drivers :
Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff


----------



## shreeux (Sep 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> that 4 pin power connector is for providing additional power to some high end gfx card in multi gpu setup - you can only ind this connector only some of the most high end boards today but generally it's not needed as modern gfx cards don't consume lots of power compared to older cards [ read when the board was released ].
> 
> For using 9400gt a physx card you need moded drivers :
> Hybrid PhysX mod v1.03 / v1.05ff




Now i am using only AMD Radeon HD 6670 Graphics card. Please suggest...


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if you are using the HD6670 only what else there's left to suggest, anyway :

1. you don't need to connect a molex cable to that 4 pin connector on the mobo as HD6670 consumes very little power.
2. If you want the 9400GT as a PPU install the card again, go through the thread link I've mentioned and follow the instructions correctly.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 2, 2013)

^^What to suggest here?


----------



## shreeux (Sep 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> I'm not sure if you are using the HD6670 only what else there's left to suggest, anyway :
> 
> 1. you don't need to connect a molex cable to that 4 pin connector on the mobo as HD6670 consumes very little power.
> 2. If you want the 9400GT as a PPU install the card again, go through the thread link I've mentioned and follow the instructions correctly.



For latest pc games additional power required?

What is the purpose of eSata connector? (provided on back panel)

and one more..

Front panel CIR receiver (input) header & Back panel CIR transmitter (output) header ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2013)

no HD6670 does not require any sort of additional power no matter what game you want to with this.

Consider e-stat as a USb connector - some devices like external HDD used to come with esata port as it has it's own advantages over usb connector but usb is more widely used.

CIR - these are the IR headers and you can find more info here about it's possible usage :
Commercial IR on G33 board-how to?


----------



## shreeux (Jul 3, 2014)

shreeux said:


> I am recently bought second hand system ....
> 
> Configuration is...
> Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 Processor
> ...



Now recently added 2GB RAM...check with link it is ok?


*i.imgur.com/O6ROhSp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/RNB9Jvj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VxUOKOG.jpg


Also i like change my processor *Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6600* (8M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)
For 2000 rs...it is worth?


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2014)

Both memory modules have different timings but as long as they work OK with each other there's nothing to be alarmed about. Do some prime95 test to check memory stability before getting the Q6600.

The cpu upgrade is absolutely worth the price ... just get a good branded PSU and a cpu cooler. OC the cpu around ~3.4Ghz and you'll get some awesome performance boost.


----------



## shreeux (Jul 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> Both memory modules have different timings but as long as they work OK with each other there's nothing to be alarmed about. Do some prime95 test to check memory stability before getting the Q6600.
> 
> The cpu upgrade is absolutely worth the price ... just get a good branded PSU and a cpu cooler. OC the cpu around ~3.4Ghz and you'll get some awesome performance boost.



Before,i am wrongly installed ram on single channel mode....
....

After that installed correctly Dual channel mode (Rectified by rijinpk1).....

My question is 32 bit maximum ram usage is 4GB...
why my system only shows "4GB (2GB usable)"....it rejects completely 2GB ram..? that was my query? See the above 2nd attachment...


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

Because the OS is Windows 7 Starter which has system memory limitation of 2GB


----------



## shreeux (Jul 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> Because the OS is Windows 7 Starter which has system memory limitation of 2GB




OK, I understand..!!!


----------

